# Courtesy inspection results



## actfray (Feb 28, 2003)

I took my 1996 Altima to the dealer for a courtesy inspection - something they offer customers about once a year. They found many things that need attention, some of which I've listed below. My questions are 1) What's the most important repair listed?, and 2) at 118,000 miles, should I start shopping for another car? In the 4 years I've had this vehicle, it's broken down on me 4 times and had problems starting. All this despite regular oil changes and mechanics that tell me everything "looks fine".

Anyway, here is the report the dealer handed me:

1. crank seal leaking
2. front cover leaking (They want $1200 for this!)
3. reverse switch leaking
4. front and rear struts leakage (another $1300)

There are a few other minor repairs, but the ones above make me wonder if I'm pouring money into a lemon. It seems to me that even at 118,000 miles, a Nissan should still have some life left in it. I just cannot afford to have this car die on me a 5th time while on the road. Because I depend on my car so much for my job, it's like playing russian roulette every time I get out on the highway.

Thank you for your help and suggestions.

Craig


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

theyre getting you on the struts. you can get a complete set of kyb's for about 300 bucks. i just installed some sprint springs all the way around and it only took me 2 hours, at 60 bucks an hour, that is still only 500 bucks including parts. the front cover, thats about right. LOTS of work for that. if you want ALOT more info on your alty, go to www.altimas.net much more helpful and informative site.


----------

